# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  In een maand 2 keer ongesteld

## Rens26

Ik ben 1 week geleden ongesteld geweest en normaal wordt ik nooit weer een keer ongesteld in 1 maand. 
Vandaag moest ik na de wc ik had een beetje buikpijn en mijn onderbroek was een beetje rood geworden. 

Ik weet niet wat het is en ik ben heel erg ongerust 
Kan iemand mij helpen??  :Confused:

----------


## Leontien

Het kan door stress zijn dat je nu voor de tweede keer ongesteld bent. Ervaar je stress?

----------


## Rens26

Hallo. Sorry voor late reactie.
Ja ik denk dat het door de stress komt. Ik heb een heel veel gedoe gehad met mijn ex. Waardoor ik in de stress kwam.
Het gaat nu wel beter. Alleen deze maand moet ik weer worden. we zitten aan eind van de maand. En nog ben ik het niet geworden. 
Wat is dit voor teken? Enig idee?

----------


## Adike

Dat kan ook met stress te maken hebben. Als natuurgeneeskundige en psychosociale hulpverlener zou ik wel hulp willen bieden.

----------

